
Gas Pump Skimmer Sends Card Data via SMS - kawera
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/07/gas-pump-skimmer-sends-card-data-via-text/
======
basicplus2
Why wouldn't they just put switches on all access panels that set off an alarm
as soon as they are opened? Cheap and effective.

